# Anyone in JHB got black Koopor Mini?



## CloudmanJHB (24/11/15)

Hi All,

Looking for a black koopor mini mod in JHB

Thanks


----------



## Dirk (26/11/15)

Heya CloudmanJHB, The Vapery have stock on these 

Kooper Mini (Black and Stainless)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/15)

Hi @CloudmanJHB we have stock  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/11/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @CloudmanJHB we have stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Already got one from you ! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

